

Update for Network Solutions Customers Experiencing Website Issues - jagermo
https://www.networksolutions.com/blog/2013/06/important-update-for-network-solutions-customers-experiencing-website-issues

======
dclowd9901
A little discouraging that everyone immediately jumped to believing that
LinkedIn had been hacked, but I hope that's a greater indictment on the trust
in LinkedIn than necessarily this community's ability to remain objective on
these kinds of news breaks.

~~~
meritt
Between meaningless endorsements, constant spam-like "content", aggressively
sending invitations without users' permission (nearly hidden opt-in check
boxes don't count as permission), and giving recruiters (who pay
substantially) immense access to everyone's information... the amount of trust
and respect I have for LinkedIn has eroded significantly.

